# Columbus Snow 3-2008



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

pics of the big snow storm


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

Lost the tranny in the Chevy right after this pic.:crying:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, good looking fleet. Did you repair the chevy?


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

its in shop now


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pics but I can help but notice the 11 handicapped spots in a row at a bingo place lmfao


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

Sidewalk crew looks


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

JeepPlow18;543501 said:


> Nice pics but I can help but notice the 11 handicapped spots in a row at a bingo place lmfao


they use all of them too!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

11 handi-spots hahaha


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

more pics of the snow


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

grasmancolumbus;543531 said:


> more pics of the snow


AND HANDICAP SPOTS


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

Using a loader on a couple to stack


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

More sidewalk crew the Sign says it all!!


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

the plow started to ride up the piles got stuck hear on top all 4 wheels just spun.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Columbus Ohio 3/08*

Getting stuck sucks check out this jet that slid off the runway a port columbus near my shop.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics there. I see you guys got some real snow down there.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

f250man;543578 said:


> Nice pics there. I see you guys got some real snow down there.


its been a long time w were due!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

nice stuff! My 04 chevy tranny went too! Is that a 250 or 240 John Deere?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES....... BUT DO YOU LEAVE THE SNOW AT THE FRONT OF THE HANDICAP SPOTS LIKE THAT*


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice pics you got alot of snow


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

nice pics! we did have lots of snow, like that dump to


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pics Look Good. Look Like You Got A Nice Amount Of Snow. Just Wondering What Type Of Plow You Have On Your Ford?


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

nice work grasman, i like the pics. I started laughing too, my mom is a manger there at CCCS.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

ctd992500;543935 said:


> Pics Look Good. Look Like You Got A Nice Amount Of Snow. Just Wondering What Type Of Plow You Have On Your Ford?


I have a snoway now but this is going to be the last season for it. I was thinking about a western WIDEout or v plow What about you


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Frostysnow;543991 said:


> nice work grasman, i like the pics. I started laughing too, my mom is a manger there at CCCS.


small world what your name ? I take care of the property year round.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

nickplowing1972;543791 said:


> *NICE PICTURES....... BUT DO YOU LEAVE THE SNOW AT THE FRONT OF THE HANDICAP SPOTS LIKE THAT*


not usually but there was such a large amount of snow I had no choice.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

grasmancolumbus;544002 said:


> I have a snoway now but this is going to be the last season for it. I was thinking about a western WIDEout or v plow What about you


Personally I've ran v's and the blizzard power plow, I love the v's but thats just me i don't know enough about the western wide outs to comment. I'm not trying to start a war on this page but i think the v's are the for the money In My opion. But either plow you'd be happy with and your truck won't have any problems with. Good luck in whichever you choose let me know i'd like to see your truck when it has the new plow put on.:salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That looks like a tought storm to push. Lots of wet heavy snow= lots of strain on truck...


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

just in case you all thought it was over it can still snow in march I HOPE


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok so its an old thread but hopeful that history repeats itself and we get some good early march snow or a couple more salts dont want to carry it over


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

We can wish in one hand and sh*t in the other..............................
I'd have to say this year's plowable snows are over and done with.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;762703 said:


> We can wish in one hand and sh*t in the other..............................
> I'd have to say this year's plowable snows are over and done with.


your prob. right now we have to work three times as hard for half the money:crying:


----------

